# Breeder recommendations



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Well...standard or toy? Musique/Moonlight (they work together) are somewhere in that area I believe and have nice standards. How far are you willing to travel for a puppy? You should consider driving at least a few hours to expand your options.


----------



## Link (Feb 22, 2017)

Standared or Toy, either one is fine by me! Thank you for the website, and I am willing to travel farther for a breeder


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Standards and toys are very different dogs in terms of their needs for exercise, what it takes to groom, how much food. I would suggest that you make a decision about which you want and can handle. Either way I am sure you will find lots of information here that will help you find a good pup.


----------

